# Help finding/identifying a particular model fence. (pic included!)



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

I found this picture on the internet, it's some big christmas display in NY or DC or something. I really, REALLY want the fencing material used here. Does anyone know where I can buy it? Or something similar? I want to make a very similar curved bridge, and also protect a couple turns with a dropoff on the outside, just in case of derailment. Thanks!










Charles.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks like he manufactured that up.
Some kind of metal lattice? 

Good ideal.:thumbsup:


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't think that was a DIY thing, it's too well formed, it's purchased from somewhere. It cannot be a one-off, it's just too precise.

Charles.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

ChopperCharles said:


> I don't think that was a DIY thing, it's too well formed, it's purchased from somewhere. It cannot be a one-off, it's just too precise.
> 
> Charles.


Put the link where you found it here.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

If I could remember, I would have 

Charles.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

this would also be an acceptable solution: 









Charles.


----------



## Steve S (Jan 7, 2012)

ChopperCharles said:


> I don't think that was a DIY thing, it's too well formed, it's purchased from somewhere. It cannot be a one-off, it's just too precise.
> 
> Charles.



He could have designed it in the computer and cut it out using a CNC water jet or router.

Steve S


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

ChopperCharles said:


> I don't think that was a DIY thing, it's too well formed, it's purchased from somewhere. It cannot be a one-off, it's just too precise.
> 
> Charles.


I think that layout was probably made by TW Designs. They are a big layout building company that does a lot of work for Lionel, so yeah, they probably made it themselves. It does look cool though.

For all the work they do, I'm sure they have a computerized milling machine of some sort to cut stuff like that out.


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

what scale? O ?


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

kursplat said:


> what scale? O ?


That's what the layout pictured is.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

kursplat said:


> what scale? O ?


I think Chopper is S or maybe O?


Well if you did find a piece of metal lattice like that it wouldn't be that hard to cut it and then paint. A six foot lattice would make you 2 pieces 6' long, or that is 144" of guard rail.
It would take a while but it would work.

Trouble would be finding a metal lattice with rectangular holes, most are diamonds or squares.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

It looks like styrene to me. I think your train is this 
http://www.ny1.com/content/news_bea...ubway-train-on-display-at-holiday-train-show/


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Great looking railing. I was wondering, too, if it might be made (cut down) from some real-life fencing or edging material ... garden edging or something like that? I poked around on the 'net a bit, but couldn't find anything with that rectangular pattern.

It sure would be a nice choice for a railing on a ceiling layout.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah, I've already had one derailment that resulted in two cars falling from the ceiling. I was pushing a long train through an "s" turn, and on the outside of the S the two cars closest to the locomotive derailed and fell before I could kill power. I have a girder bridge part up there now, and I don't push long trains through anymore (I was just moving the cars from one side of the layout to the other, since it's not completed yet I can't go all the way around), and I was too lazy to climb up on the ladder and swap the loco to the front.

Fortunately, the old flyer cars are built to withstand some heavy abuse. Dropped from above-door height to hardwood floor and didn't break a thing... I dropped a lionel tender from table height onto carpet and broke the front plastic trucks in two. In 50 years, quality has taken a back seat 

Charles.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

ChopperCharles said:


> Yeah, I've already had one derailment that resulted in two cars falling from the ceiling. I was pushing a long train through an "s" turn, and on the outside of the S the two cars closest to the locomotive derailed and fell before I could kill power. I have a girder bridge part up there now, and I don't push long trains through anymore (I was just moving the cars from one side of the layout to the other, since it's not completed yet I can't go all the way around), and I was too lazy to climb up on the ladder and swap the loco to the front.
> 
> Fortunately, the old flyer cars are built to withstand some heavy abuse. Dropped from above-door height to hardwood floor and didn't break a thing... I dropped a lionel tender from table height onto carpet and broke the front plastic trucks in two. In 50 years, quality has taken a back seat
> 
> Charles.



I am sure if you keep dropping it the Flyer will break somewhere too.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Xnats said:


> It looks like styrene to me. I think your train is this
> http://www.ny1.com/content/news_bea...ubway-train-on-display-at-holiday-train-show/



Good searching Stan.:thumbsup:


----------

